# Callaway X20 to Cobra S9... thoughts?



## GlennM (Mar 19, 2007)

I got my father's day gift early - a set of Callaway X20 irons with the Uniflex shaft. I took them to the driving range and had a tough time adjusting. When I hit the sweet spot I gained 15+ yards compared to my Nicklaus irons. But it was a battle to do so. The next day I did 9 holes at a par 3 and couldn't find the green. Left, right, short. It was like I was fighting the irons all day.

I tested them out again on Saturday, this time 18 holes on the same par 3 and I found it very difficult to get comfortable. A few nice shots but again, too few and far between. 

At address it seemed that the club head was closed so I opened up a little and was all over the place for some reason. I couldn't feel the ball very well. Small adjustments would send the ball to the left or right and I thought these were forgiving. My friend hits these irons with ease, I, on the other hand couldn't do it. So I kept thinking what's wrong with me!

On Father's Day I did 18 holes at a medium par 70 course and had an awful time ending up with a 96 when I've been under 90 there most of the time.

I kept wondering, is it me? Why can't I hit them? The grip seemed too big, addressing the ball was awkward and the clubs seemed heavy.

So another 100 balls at the range today and I was convinced that these irons were not for me.

I was going between getting the Taylor Made R7 or the Cobra S9 and decided on the Cobras. 

A bucket of balls later I felt like these were the right fit!!! The 5 iron was the easiest 5 iron I've ever hit. The 7 and PW were easy strokes but right now I think I'm giving up distance which is fine. Distance will come... hopefully.

We'll see how they work... My bud just got some R7s so I will test those out.

Thank goodness for Roger Dunn 90 day playabilty guarantee! 

Anyone feel the same way about the X20s vs Cobra S9?


----------



## cbwheeler (Apr 9, 2007)

Uniflex shaft = junk

Get a shaft that fits your swing speed. I'm replacing my current irons right now. The shafts I have in them currently are too whippy. Every now and then I'll snap hook one. It's really annoying on a par 3 to snap hook a ball into the fescue. 6.5 Rifle Project X here I come. Can't wait!


----------



## GlennM (Mar 19, 2007)

I'm loving the Cobra S9. I've hit a few 5 irons, Callaway, Nicklaus, TM R7 and the Cobra S9 5 iron is the easiest I've ever hit. Sweet spot feels soft and it goes far!


----------



## blue3715 (Aug 29, 2006)

i have the x18 pro-series. I originally tried the standard grpahiote shaft which was too whippy; so i got the stiff graphite shaft. I hit them very nicely now.


----------

